# Honda eu2000i



## bulminnow (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone looking for a Honda eu2000i call 232-4891


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

How much?


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

ironman172 said:


> How much?


Yeah, what Ironman said???


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I want one... do you have one? How old? Will it start?

This post sounds like a pawn shop offering.

Jim


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

jim t said:


> I want one... do you have one? How old? Will it start?
> 
> This post sounds like a pawn shop offering.
> 
> Jim


I was just curious on the price, to far away for me, unless it's cheap and I could have some one down there pick it up for me till I arrive next time....so have at it guys  ....I do have 2 already(1 at home,1 at cabin) and they are great generators...could use one at my daughters though for when the power goes out
I'm not going to call him


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

There was one on Craig's List a couple weeks ago. Said it needed a carb cleaning , for $400. That was a good deal. I started to call but if it wouldn't start, who knows what it really needed.
Maybe this is the same one.


----------

